# In Galveston 12/30-1/2 what to fish?



## Wikid (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been trying to get into surf/pier/bay fishing the past year. I've lurked this forum for 2+ yrs and figured it's time to post. I'll be in Galveston staying in my condo across from 61st Pier and would like to attempt to catch a few fish next week.

What would be the best luck for some fun and learning? Pier or surf? 

I have (5) 8-12ft rods with spinning reels that I've picked up of CL the past year. I've read for countless hours of "how-to" but don't have anyone I currently know that I can learn this whole surf fishing thing. 

Last Labor Day I brought my 22ft ski boat down and fished it for 4 days. Only caught a few 12" sharks... Pretty pathetic! I have added a lot to my equipment bag and hope to be a little more successful this trip. (Not messing with the boat this time)

Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Try some blue crabs in the surf, piers, jetty or san luis pass.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Crabs for your larger rigs and dead shrimp for your lighter rigs.

Surf fishing is going to be tough Tuesday through Thursday if the forecasts are accurate. The forecast is calling for a 15-20mph NE wind for those 3 days. A strong NE wind will make the surf rough and create a strong side current since the island runs northeast to southwest.

I don't pier fish but that might be your best bet. You could also fish the Galveston side of San Luis pass since it is somewhat protected from a northeast wind. Currents can be dangerous and there are drop-offs so cast from the bank. A northeast wind should help you cast further if fishing the pass on the Galveston side. 

I prefer the second half of an incoming tide this time of year.


----------



## Wikid (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. I guess one of the 2 bait shops on 61st sell crabs? 

I build a pvc cart to haul my gear and cooler today so I think I'm about ready. 
But looks like San Luis Pass is vehicle accessible and I might not need it looking from Google Earth. 

I'll post some pictures with or without success!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sometimes the bait shops do and sometimes they dont. The seafood markets around Houston usually carry them live. San Luis Pass is vehicle accessible but you may need 4x4 at times.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

In January and February the puppy drum can really get thick in the surf. Especially down by HI.They eat table shrimp like candy. You only need to fish the 1st gut most times. Lots of fun for the kids .


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Wikid said:


> I've been trying to get into surf/pier/bay fishing the past year. I've lurked this forum for 2+ yrs and figured it's time to post. I'll be in Galveston staying in my condo across from 61st Pier and would like to attempt to catch a few fish next week.
> 
> What would be the best luck for some fun and learning? Pier or surf?
> 
> ...


So how did you do?


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I went that weekend in freeport but could only find a few whiting here and there


----------

